# First Crosscut Sled Test Build--what is close enough



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My question is how fussy should I be…

I used the 5 cut method, and I've adjusted once so far…

I'm a little tired right now but it will hold .015"-.020" taper over 12" length strip…

Can I leave it that way for now or how much better should it really be…

I just need a break for now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

If that is 15 to 20 thou difference at the cut off strip, then you are out about 3 to 4 thousanth over 12". That comes out to be about 0.0003* per inch. Most precision squares are not that good.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info…

I guess I figured it wrong…

Keep in mind I'm exhausted, I don't know why but I started two different things yesterday from 10:30am Friday and didn't stop until 6:30am Saturday…

I'll tell you all I do know is that the strip was measured at about .010"-.013" or so over its 8 inch length, and then I just guessed, so once again I'm missing a huge chunk of the whole picture, I really don't know.

But Thank You.


----------

